
Comparison of Deep Learning Frameworks - startupdiscuss
https://github.com/zer0n/deepframeworks/blob/master/README.md
======
stevehiehn
I've been experimenting with
[https://deeplearning4j.org/](https://deeplearning4j.org/) It doesn't seem to
be very popular but i was testing it and it does seem to work well.

